# Free Swarm in Tucson...Phoenix guys?



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Anybody want a swarm. 1 day old easy access up on patio eve. 
I have a person in Tucson, AZ. that can't find anybody to gather these girls.
He doesn't want them disposed. 
Myself it's a 270 miles journey so can't get them or I would.
about the size of a volleyball caller said.
Still lots of time to get them settled in a hive before winter.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

did you tell them them to go to the Arizona beekeepers web site ?


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

yep, everyone want $75 - $150 to get a Free swarm
peeps in Phx and Tucson are greedy


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I think they have learned from gas and time. And sometimes you make the drive and they are gone. The bees are always mean and and sometimes just create more problems. I ve met a couple of people down there. One guy does it free if its in a 10 block radius around his house.


----------

